# Coca-Cola Bottle—need help identifying



## MtnBikerJim (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello all, I dug up a fully intact Coca-cola bottle and have not been able to find any information on it what so ever. It is 12 sided and on the glass reads “Property of Coca-Cola Bott. Co. Sault Ste Marie, Mich.”. On the opposite side it reads “Contents 7 FL OZ”. The bottom of the bottle has a large “H” and also reads “Registered”. There are also other numbers on the bottom and a weird symbol. This does not look like any other coca-cola bottle that I have seen from perusing the inter webs and there is nothing fancy about the writing at all. I’m just looking for some help identifying it and putting a date to it. I will try to post some pics. Thank you all! -Jimmy


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi Jimmy, welcome to the forum!  The reason your bottle doesn't look like any other Coca Cola bottle is because it isn't a Coca Cola bottle.  This is what's known as a "flavour" bottle, and would have been used by the local Coke franchise to bottle other flavours of soda that they sold.  Because each franchise purchased their own flavour bottles, they come in all sorts of different designs.  I can't read the date code from your picture but there will be something two numbers on either side of this symbol: <0> which will indicate what year it was made in.  To me it looks like it dates from around the 1930s.


----------



## MtnBikerJim (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank you so much for the response! Very interesting and no wonder I couldn’t find something similar for comparison. I’ve had it for years and always wondered. The date around the symbol on the bottom appears to be 1948.  I’m glad I found this website as I often find old bottles digging at job sites. Thank you again!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 28, 2019)

No problem, glad to help!  Feel free to post any other bottles you find.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 28, 2019)

If your in the Construction Business or something similar lots of good old bottles can be found that way. some rare & Valuable so keep looking. LEON.


----------



## nashenator (Apr 30, 2019)

*Please Help!!*

Hello,

My name is Bill and I am new to your forumI recently found an old antique Coca Cola bottle in the Great South Bay off the south shore of Long Island,  I am having trouble identifying the year it was made and I found some information you posted on the internet.  Any information is much appreciated!!


Here is what I got:




Light green, hobble skirt bottle
machine made, the seam goes from the top to the base
Says " Coca Cola Trademark Registered In U.S. Patent Office" on one side
On the same side towards the bottom it looks like the numbers 53 25 are embossed on it
On the other side it says "Coca Cola Trademark Registered, Contents 6 FL. OZS.
on the bottom of the base it says New York, N.Y around the base
The letter F is under the New York
Under the F is some sort of manufacturers' mark that looks like a planet with a ring around it and what seems to be the letter X in the middle of the planet.
Any information is greatly appreciated!  This is the first old one bottle I have ever found, and I have a decent sized glass collection.



Yours Truly,


Bill


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 30, 2019)

Sounds like a 1953 Coke. LEON.


----------



## nashenator (May 1, 2019)

Thanks Leon!


----------



## baseballed (May 1, 2019)

I have some similar to your's from Rochester, NY


----------

